# SRA Tires



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Will 27x10 and 27x12 work on stock rims?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should yeah.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool, Thanks....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

is ur gas tank on the rear like ours?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> is ur gas tank on the rear like ours?


Yup, that is my concern...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they will fit the rims but you'll need some spacers for the rear. been there, done that.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> they will fit the rims but you'll need some spacers for the rear. been there, done that.


Really? Where can I got those? How Much?


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

highlifter or ebay, i got mine on ebay for $60. there 2" spacers i have 27x12 vamps and the dont rub, but boy she WIDE now!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i think i would get 4 spacers so they all match.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

They fit, no issues.


----------

